# Ford 2110 LCG hydraulic issues



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

I've been using my 2110 LCG with a 5ft finish mower behind it and it does well. I've bought a Superior sickle bar mower and haven't done much with it except keeping it oiled to prevent rusting. So I attach it to the 2110 and try to raise the 3pt lift. The hydraulic control is spongy and hard to operate. It will lift the mower, but something isn't right. I removed the level plug on side of tractor and nothing comes out. I've read on the manual located on this forum site, but still confused what fluid to use. Is hydraulic fluid and rear gear grease same in this instance? Any help will be appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been looking for the oil spec, but have found no definitive answers. I do believe that your tractor has a separate transmission reservoir and a common rear end hydraulic power steering reservoir. 
If that's the case, a tractor hydraulic fluid may be the answer, and not a hydraulic/transmission fluid. Some more info on the tractor may help as well, such as transmission type and YOM. A later model Japanese variant was manufactured that was a different unit than the early models.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

This a LCG not a japaneese version. 1970 2110. I believe I can use a fluid that is consistent with Ford 134D


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Thomas Tucker said:


> I've been using my 2110 LCG with a 5ft finish mower behind it and it does well. I've bought a Superior sickle bar mower and haven't done much with it except keeping it oiled to prevent rusting. So I attach it to the 2110 and try to raise the 3pt lift. The hydraulic control is spongy and hard to operate. It will lift the mower, but something isn't right. I removed the level plug on side of tractor and nothing comes out. I've read on the manual located on this forum site, but still confused what fluid to use. Is hydraulic fluid and rear gear grease same in this instance? Any help will be appreciated


Rear end/hydraulics are one common reservoir. Use a good generic UTF (universal tractor fluid) or HYtrans (hydraulic/transmission) fluid. They are the same thing actually.
Look on the label. You want it to say meets or exceeds Ford MC 134D.

Use it in your transmission, rear end and power steering if you have it.
Don't be surprised to see it's quite thin. Like 40wt. But it's the good stuff.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

Ultradog said:


> Rear end/hydraulics are one common reservoir. Use a good generic UTF (universal tractor fluid) or HYtrans (hydraulic/transmission) fluid. They are the same thing actually.
> Look on the label. You want it to say meets or exceeds Ford MC 134D.
> 
> Use it in your transmission, rear end and power steering if you have it.


By what I've described, do you think the hydraulics acting up is because of low fluid or cylinder needs rebuilt?


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It's hard to say what you have going on. The hydraulic pump draws the oil from the very bottom of the rear end housing. So you would have to have extremely/dangerously low oil level before it would fail to adequately supply the pump. But never take anything for granted. VERIFY that you have adequate oil. 
As for it being "spongy" or unresponsive, this simple check will give you a good idea of the condition of your lift piston:
Put the heaviest implement you own on the tractor. Start the engine, raise the implement to full height then shut the engine off. A tractor with new lift piston seals will hold the implement up for a day or more before the 3point/implement drifts down to the ground. 
Consider that your lift cylinder only holds maybe 1 quart of oil - IF that much.
And your hyd pump produces about 4.4 gallons per minute.
So the hyd pump can provide an abundance of oil to make the 3 point work even if your piston seals are leaking badly.
There is no hard and fast rule for when the piston seals should be renewed but if in the test above it settles in less than 10? minutes I would probably renew the piston seals.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I'm going to refill to level plug on side and cycle the hydraulics. I bought this tractor just to mow fields with. I should probably go thru all the fluids and change filters and fluids.


----------

